# full moon



## wm11 (Feb 19, 2007)

Is it best if your going to hunt at night to wait for a full moon or close to it. Are the coyotes more active. Now that I here that the coyotes are probably paired up what type of calls are best to use. I have a fox-pro-fx-3.

Sorry if these ? are dumb I am just struggling to kill one of these damn yotes. I went on a guided hunt an still didnt even see one. :x


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If your hunting at night without lights hunt the full moon if you can use lights hunt during the new moon.

Coyote vocalizations are goint to work the best this time of year.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Guided and didn't even see one? Yikes did you have to pay?


----------



## AutumnFalls (Mar 2, 2007)

Keep in mind that the night season closed in michigan on March 1st. If you have access to private land where the animals are "doing damage, or about to do damage" you have until the end of March.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll take you on a guided hunt....... If you don't see a coyote I'll give you back all your money and I'll give you my rifle, shotgun and my truck.


----------



## wm11 (Feb 19, 2007)

Danny B said:


> I'll take you on a guided hunt....... If you don't see a coyote I'll give you back all your money and I'll give you my rifle, shotgun and my truck.


I would take you up on that if you were a little closer. Iam in Michigan


----------



## wm11 (Feb 19, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> Guided and didn't even see one? Yikes did you have to pay?


Yes I had to pay, he said he would take us on another hunt for free.


----------



## wm11 (Feb 19, 2007)

AutumnFalls said:


> Keep in mind that the night season closed in michigan on March 1st. If you have access to private land where the animals are "doing damage, or about to do damage" you have until the end of March.


We have our own private land and we very often find turkey fearthers, or rabbit hair, so I would say they are doing damage. :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

One of my buddies dads went on a guided hunt for elk and they didn't get any shots at any animals. He paid the guide then when he got home he canceled the check. This guy does have quite the reputation though.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

when i was in alaska a guy told me he paid $14,000 for a sheep hunt and didnt even seen one.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

It does suck, and the guides should know their crap good enough so you atleast see or shoot at something. But realistically, when you go on a hunt you are taking your chances. I agree though I would be livid.


----------



## wm11 (Feb 19, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> One of my buddies dads went on a guided hunt for elk and they didn't get any shots at any animals. He paid the guide then when he got home he canceled the check. This guy does have quite the reputation though.


I just got back from hunting. My dad and I sat for 35mins, started walking back to the truck and had a coyote start howling. We immediately sat back down and howled back. Then close to the first howl we heard more. It sounded like possibly 4 different coyotes. We howled back and fourth for about 30mins. The howls were not getting any closer so we packed it up.

What to do now? Try again tomorrow? Wait a week or two?
Please help?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

When you hear howls and they arent budging, move in a bit and then howl again. If they think you are invading their territory or charging into them they may go into survival mode and come looking for you..


----------



## wm11 (Feb 19, 2007)

fingerz42 said:


> When you hear howls and they arent budging, move in a bit and then howl again. If they think you are invading their territory or charging into them they may go into survival mode and come looking for you..


How long should I wait untill I try agian.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

wm11

What kind of howls were they? If it sounded like 4 yotes was it a group howl or serenade? Or was it a challenge howl, lonesome howl, warning bark? What did it sound like?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

I dont know how long to wait WM11, but when I said to move closer I meant right after they wouldnt come in. After they kept howling from the same distance, then move closer to them.


----------



## wm11 (Feb 19, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> wm11
> 
> What kind of howls were they? If it sounded like 4 yotes was it a group howl or serenade? Or was it a challenge howl, lonesome howl, warning bark? What did it sound like?


They sounded like long lonesome howl, and maybe serenade howls.
thank you for everybody's input. This is much more changeling then trying to shoot a big buck.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

They say they're the hardest animals to hunt.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> They say they're the hardest animals to hunt.


And I would agree with them.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > They say they're the hardest animals to hunt.
> ...


Ditto... but who's "they"?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Those who write about them.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Those who write about them? Are you talking about writers who write about coyote hunting?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

If it is them, who write about coyote hunting, than that is who I am mentioning when I write this. :wink:


----------

